

Put Down the Pitchforks on SOPA  - 2arrs2ells
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/put-down-the-pitchforks-on-sopa

======
2arrs2ells
Pogue is making a point that HN's grellas has made repeatedly - the mixture of
opposition to SOPA and opposition to copyright became a pretty big mess.

If informed, I'm confident that a strong majority of Americans would oppose
SOPA. I'm equally confident that a majority would not oppose the fundamentals
of copyright.

~~~
bediger
Could you give us a summary of these fundamentals of copyright?

I read one of grellas' rants, and I wasn't impressed. he/she seems to be
starting from an "onwership of ideas" standpoint, and that's a logical non-
starter. Too many cases of independent invention have occurred for a moral
basis for idea ownership to exist.

